# Tip line opened in Canada for citizenship fraud



## ALLAN2

i think 
WE SHOULD SCRAP ALL PARENTS AND GRAND PARENTS FILES ALL BACKLOG CLEARED BY SCRPING THOSE FILES AND GIVE THEM 25 YEARS VISITOR VISA.


----------



## Guest

there's no protection for sponsors being used in marriage fraud , they only find out for sure once the spouse lands , then the truth comes out .


----------

